# 2 Rabbits needing new homes



## Purrrrfect (Sep 10, 2008)

I have a few rabbits that need new loving homes.

Sooty was re-homed this afternoon with a friend. 


1 Male 3yr old Black/White English Rabbit.
He is very friendly and loves to run around the
house and play with the cats.

1 Female 2yr old Grey Mini Lop Rabbit.
She is a little timid but is fine once she is picked up
and settled on your lap.

If you can give any of these rabbits a loving home
please contact me. Thank yoiu.

All 3 rabbits can come with an indoor cage
for a small charge. I will also ask for a donation 
for the rabbit's. Thank you.


----------



## Lizzie47 (Oct 3, 2010)

Where abouts are you and are the males neutered?


----------



## emzybabe (Jun 30, 2009)

please take them to your nearest animal rescue who will ensure they go to good homes by home checking any potential owners first


----------



## DKDREAM (Sep 15, 2008)

im sure purrfect is a rescue? Im sure she checks owners


----------



## Purrrrfect (Sep 10, 2008)

Lizzie47 said:


> Where abouts are you and are the males neutered?


Hi Lizzie47, I am in Derby hunni, and they are not neutered because i don't normally take in rabbits.
If i take in any more in the future i may talk to our vet and think about neutering/spaying in the future.



emzybabe said:


> please take them to your nearest animal rescue who will ensure they go to good homes by home checking any potential owners first


I am a recognised Cat rescue emzybabe. 



DKDREAM said:


> im sure purrfect is a rescue? Im sure she checks owners


Thank you hunni. xx


----------



## Lizzie47 (Oct 3, 2010)

I would love to adopt one of your bunnies as a companion for my female but i live too far away, East Yorkshire. Hope you find a good home for them soon


----------



## Purrrrfect (Sep 10, 2008)

Possible home found for the black & white
english rabbit.


----------



## Lizzie47 (Oct 3, 2010)

I hope all goes well and he has found a loving home!


----------



## Purrrrfect (Sep 10, 2008)

Lizzie47 said:


> I hope all goes well and he has found a loving home!


Sadly the lady didn't turn up.


----------



## niki87 (Nov 18, 2009)

Awww poor bunny!!! Thats awful! xx


----------



## crofty (May 2, 2008)

They should be neutered just like any cats you take in. You can try advertising them here Rabbit Rehome - Adopt an unwanted bunny from a rescue centre


----------

